# Successful Introductions and relief!



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay! I introduced my girls last night. It was a good few hours of closely watching them, and stressing just a wee bit.

First I swapped their cages for a while so that they could get used to the new smell.

Then I put them in the bath...just a little bit of water (about an inch) with some play toys and a little dab of vanilla on their backs. They were so interested in the water that they weren't too worried about each other. Someone else on here suggested that! Thanks!

I put them both into a completely new wire cage with new toys (goodbye aquarium!). They freaked out a little bit at first. I kept breaking up their fights and then I realized that they weren't hurting each other really...it was more like they were trying to establish who was in charge. So with my gloved hand and my sweaty brow I nervously watched them "fight". It was probably quite a sight! But I am pleased to say that they seem to be doing fine today and seem to be having a great time together. No more lonely rats for us! Yay!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Lol i have never seen a rat actually fight.. I love to watch them playfight though lol, its so funny. Congrats on the success story!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Rat fights are never fun. I have seen alot and my boys usually come out of them no worse for the ware. The worst ever was Riff Raff and Iriquois both very big boys. Iriquois ended up with a huge scratch and riff raff had a bald spot. I was so upset LoL. One second it was simple side saddling the next thing I knew there was fur flying and there was a ball of two rats rolling around screaming in my tub. The only thing I could do to stop the fight was turn on the shower! It was terrible >.< Even the small squirt bottle wasn't enough to break up the fight.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Why the Vanilla? :?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2007)

rattikins said:


> Why the Vanilla? :?


Someone posted that as a suggestion when introducing rats, to dab a tiny bit of vanilla extract on their back to hide their individual scent until they were used to each other. At least that's the idea...I guess! I don't know, it sounded like a good idea, but I don't think it made much of a difference. They would pass each other and stop to smell it, it was kinda cute. 

:lol:


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Melissa said:


> Someone posted that as a suggestion when introducing rats, to dab a tiny bit of vanilla extract on their back to hide their individual scent until they were used to each other. At least that's the idea...I guess! I don't know, it sounded like a good idea, but I don't think it made much of a difference. They would pass each other and stop to smell it, it was kinda cute.
> 
> :lol:


Cool!!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

its actually very helpful because when the rats can't determine one rats scent from the others, they are less likely to feel threatened.


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

I used vanilla when introducing my girls. For the most part they didn't seem terribly interested in each other, and got along in the same cage surprisingly quick.

Glad you got through it all ok. They are much better off with a cagemate.


----------

